# Pic of 2 hens



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Although I dont turkey hunt, thought this pic might be of interest to you feather hunters.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i see three


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well there is three in there nice pic,turkey 50cent a pound,


----------

